# 1/24th bodies for micro SCT/rally from BRP



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here are our 2 new 1/24th bodies for the Losi SCT or the Rally car.

Be the first to have one :thumbsup:

Late model 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150511642914&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

COT stock car
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150511642958&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sold some :thumbsup: :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Gezzz can't keep these things in stock !!! Killer Hot seller Ya hooooooo:thumbsup:


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

do u have #250 Porsche 911-T and #253 Ferrari F-40


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

For 1/24th or 1/18th ?? I have for 1/18th will put some in box :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

yes 1/18th


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Did I see a top secreat proto-type of a 1/24th scale BRP? Very COOL!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

maybe You dreaming !!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro_Racer said:


> Did I see a top secreat proto-type of a 1/24th scale BRP? Very COOL!


????????????????? :wave:


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

Hopefully so.......:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't forget we have these 1/24th bodies for Your Micro losi cars and trucks. Will have a Mustang GT in a couple of weeks :thumbsup:


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

camaro?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

deadsquirrle said:


> camaro?


Nope not selling enough to do another


----------

